# Dog Hit By Car



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Dog Survives Ride From Massachusetts To Rhode Island In Grill Of Car

This poor girl was hit by a car, and when the driver didn't see anything, just kept driving... all the long the dog was stuck in the car's front grill.

She's so lucky to be alive! But now they can't find her owners.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Isn't that amazing,read about her earlier today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*that is so amazing*

That is so amazing-praying her owner is found, or that someone adopts her!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing!! Oddly enough, I recently read a story of the same thing happening to a coyote.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor thing.
Wasn't there a story in the news a few years ago about a person hitting a person and driving the car into the garage, parking it, and going in the house, all the while the person they hit was on the car somewhere?


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

The owners have been located and reunited with their dog. The dog had escaped and had been missing for a while before she was hit by the car.

The dog is physically fine and her owners were on the news this morning very happy to have their dog back.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's great news!! Poor girl has been through a lot! I'm glad she's home.


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

So glad she is okay! They had the article in Swedish newspapers too. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

